# Youporn - meine Schuld??



## Ulli78 (25 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Freund und ich waren früher schon öfter mal auf der Seite youporn.com. Die war immer kostenlos.

Nun sind wir zu Hause mit dem Ipod (über WLAN) zusammen auf der mobilen Version gewesen und da hieß es es seien 5 Videos kostenlos zu sehen, danach müsste man den Premium Account in Anspruch nehmen.

Gut - wir sahen uns 5 Videos an, dann kam die Meldung, dass wir nun 5 gesehen hätten und uns anmelden müssten oder 15 Stunden warten. Wir klickten hier weder (!!!) o.k. oder sonst was und verließen die Seite.

Nach einigen Tagen gingen wir wieder rein und es wurde wieder angezeigt, dass 5 zu sehen sein (also wurde das zurückgesetzt). Nun sahen wir uns 5 an und dann kam keine Meldung mehr...das fanden wir sehr komisch. mein Freund klickte ein sechstes Video an (um zu sehen was passiert) ......Die Seite sah danach etwas anders aus, als vorher und nach wie vor fehlte der Hinweis.

Wir haben keine Namen, keine Mailadresse, keine Postanschrift hinterlegt und auch nicht bewusst auf einen Button wie z.B : Ja - ich will den Premiumaccount nun haben oder so geklickt.

Der Preis war zwar schon ersichtlich ersichtlich (...ich könnte aber nicht mal mehr sagen wie viel), aber nicht die Dauer der Vertragsbindung, Kündigungsfristen und alles andere!!!

Das heißt, wir waren uns sehr sicher, dass wir uns NICHT angemeldet haben.

Unsere Verbindungsdaten werden vom Provider immer direkt nach der Rechnungsstellung gelöscht.

Meine Fragen:
Sind wir nun angemeldet u. finden die uns nur über die IP? Ist das rechtens & muss ich darauf antworten?
Mein eines Mailpostfach war blöderweise voll...wenn sie uns nun irgendwie ausfindig gemacht haben (z.B. über Tracer und IP), kann ich nun nicht widerrufen oder verstreicht die Frist?

Ich bin mir eben wie gesagt, nicht mal sicher, ob wir irgendwie einen Vertrag eingegangen sind. Ich kenne das sonst eher mit aktiver Bestätigung und Personenangaben....sind wir vielleicht auch so?
Gekommen ist noch nichts. Ich würde bloß gerne wissen wie wir im Falle des Falls vorgehen sollten.

Was würden Sie raten: Widerruf wg. Irrtum unsererseits??? Der Preis stand ja da...wir wussten bloß nicht, dass wir durch reines ansehen ohne Angabe von Daten haftbar gemacht werden, weil es hier keinen Hinweis gab.

Bitte, bitte helfen sie uns - das ist eh schon mehr als peinlich.....wir wissen, es klingt etwas verzwickt...
Es wäre so toll zu hören, dass wir hier noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten hätten...

Herzliche Grüße,
Uli


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2012)

Wartet erst mal ab, was da kommt - Orakeln bringt an dieser Stelle nichts!

Dass euch die Information nicht noch einmal angezeigt wurde, dass ihr nur 5 Videos ohne Premiumaccount kostenlos anschauen könnt, ist in der Branche durchaus üblich. Nach dortigen Meinungen sind minimale Vertragshinweise ausreichend. Das deutsche BGB und die hiesige Rechtsprechung sehen das aber regelmäßig anders.

Die Software des genutzten Portals erkennt durch Cookies oder andere Daten, dass über das beteiligte Smartphone (zumindest über die Telefonnummer) bereits der Dienst genutzt wurde und es wird auch erkannt, dass der Hinweis auf den Premiumaccount erfolgt ist. Nun stelle ich mir das so vor, dass die Nutzung des 6. Videos den kostenpflichtigen Abruf automatisch ausgelöst hat. Der Anbieter geht davon aus, dass der Nutzer nun mit dem Premiumaccount einverstanden ist.

Wartet mal die nächsten Rechnungen ab, was dort von mindestens einem Drittanbieter verbucht wird. Das Inkasso macht nämlich dann euer Provider und mit dem ist nicht zu spaßen. Zugleich könntet ihr aber auch mal schaun, ob ihr (über das Smartphone) eine Kontaktmöglichkeit zum Support aufbauen könnt.


----------



## Grinsbacke (25 April 2012)

Ich orakel mal warum in dem Alter schon Youporn gebraucht wird


----------



## Ulli78 (25 April 2012)

Nein, nein - wir waren mit einem* Ipod* unterwegs. Da hat man zwar die Mobile Version, aber man geht nicht über eine SIM Karte oder so. Das heißt, wir waren nicht über den Handyanbieter online sondern über WLAN. Das heißt, die haben eigentlich wirklich nur die IP des Computers und keine Telefonnummer.
Mehr habe ich niemals angegeben...

Die IP Adresse wechselt doch eigentlich ständig und die Logfiles löscht der Anbieter nach Versand der Rechnung zum Monatsende....da müsste jetzt Strafanzeige gestellt werden wg. Mord- oder Terrorverdacht. Sonst gibt mein Provider keine Daten raus, soweit ich weiß.

Liebe Grüße & danke schon mal Uli


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2012)

Dann dürfte auch nichts passieren


----------



## Teleton (25 April 2012)

Die IP allein nutzt denen nichts.
Selbst wenn man Euch ausfindig machen sollte könnte noch nach Fernabsatzregeln widerrufen werden.
Also keine Sorge.


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2012)

Ulli78 schrieb:


> Nein, nein - nicht über den Handyanbieter online sondern über WLAN. Das heißt, die haben eigentlich wirklich nur die IP des Computers und keine Telefonnummer.


 


Hippo schrieb:


> Dann dürfte auch nichts passieren





Teleton schrieb:


> Also keine Sorge.


Unter den Bedingungen schließe ich mich hier an! Keine Bange, da kann nichts passieren. Löscht aber unbedingt mal den Cache.


----------



## Ulli78 (25 April 2012)

Oh Mann - ihr beruhigt mich zunächst schon mal ein wenig!!! Ich hoffe, so sehr, dass ihr recht habt.
Ich habe nämlich echt keine Nummer bestätigt, meine Mail dagelassen oder sowas...

*Welchen Cache soll ich löschen? Den vom Ipod (also vom mobilen Gerät) oder vom Rechner?*

Danke schon mal im voraus für eure netten Antworten.
LG
Uli


----------



## Ulli78 (25 April 2012)

....aber nochmal zum Mailpostfach:

Der ganze Mist ist am Montag passiert.
Heute habe ich gemerkt, dass mein Mailpostfach voll war.

Wenn die nun meine Mail getrackt haben (oder von sonst woher ausgelesen haben, weil eingetippt habe ich sie ja nicht!!!)
....und mir den Vertragsabschluss geschickt haben, der nicht ankam, weil ja alles voll war (wg. Widerrufs frist und so)....bin ich dann Schuld, verfällt dann meine Frist....obwohl ich defakto gar nicht weiß, ob ich was abgeschlossen habe, oder nicht.....?????

Ach so ein Mist!!!! Ich hoffe so sehr, dass ihr Recht habt.....


LG
Uli


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2012)

Mailadresse?
What shalls 
Who the f... is Mailadresse?
Steht in der Mailadresse
a) Dein voller Name
und
b) Deine ladungsfähige Anschrift?


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2012)

Ulli78 schrieb:


> Welchen Cache soll ich löschen? Den vom Ipod (also vom mobilen Gerät) oder vom Rechner?


Na freilich den von dem Gerät, mit dem ihr die Seiten aufgerufen habt.



Ulli78 schrieb:


> Wenn die nun meine Mail getrackt haben (oder von sonst woher ausgelesen haben, weil eingetippt habe ich sie ja nicht!





Ulli78 schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich echt keine Nummer bestätigt, meine Mail dagelassen oder sowas...


Mach dich nicht fertig, überlass das lieber deinem Freund (Witz!) Dieser Anbieter kennt deine eMailadresse nicht, wenn ihr sie ihm nicht gegeben habt.

Unter den gegebenen Umständen wird gar nichts kommen, außer evtl. noch einige Popup-Erinnerungen, mal wieder bei YP vorbei zu schaun!


----------



## Grinsbacke (25 April 2012)

Gell, bei soviel Ärger könnte frau doch echt noch frigide werden.


----------



## Ulli78 (25 April 2012)

@Grinsebacke: Du bist echt gemein. Ich finde es nicht nett, wie du hier stichelst. Ich hatte und habe noch immer (wobei es dank euch anderen echt besser geworden ist) Angst, dass wir hier eine totale Katastrophe heraufbeschworen haben....
Also - nochmal gaaaanz herzlichen Dank an alle hier, die mir mit konstruktiven Antworten etwas weitergeholfen haben.


Ich war echt verunsichert, weil ich gehört habe, dass solche Firmen auch alle möglichen vorher besuchten Seiten abklopfen und so auf deine persönlichen Daten mit nur der IP kommen könnten.....also - dass sie aus Kombinationsgabe deine Adresse herausfinden könnten.....Oder ist das zu viel Act (bzw. zu teuer??)



Liebe Grüße,
die Uli


----------



## Ulli78 (25 April 2012)

@ Hippo: Naja. Meine Mailadresse (zumindest eine davon) beherbergt schon meinen ganzen Namen....also [email protected]
Leider habe ich einen sehr exklusiven Nachnamen, den es nicht so oft in DLand gibt....
Aber naja - ladungsfähig, keine Ahnung?

Was mach ich denn, wenn die meine Mail rauskriegen (z.B. von vorher besuchter Website), dann daraus schließen wie ich heiße und mich dann googlen und irgendwie meine Adresse herausfinden....? Dann bekomm ich ja doch Post :-(.

Oder machen die sich die Mühe nicht und halten sich lieber an Leute, die wirklich gut greifbar sind (z.b. wegen IPhone)???

LG
Uli


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2012)

Ulli78 schrieb:


> ...weil ich gehört habe, dass solche Firmen auch alle möglichen vorher besuchten Seiten abklopfen und so auf deine persönlichen Daten mit nur der IP kommen könnten.....also - dass sie aus Kombinationsgabe deine Adresse herausfinden könnten...


Wer erzählt denn so´n Scheiß?



> dann daraus schließen wie ich heiße und mich dann googlen und irgendwie meine Adresse herausfinden....? Dann bekomm ich ja doch Post :-(


 
Na und?
Dafür gibts das hier ...


----------



## Ulli78 (25 April 2012)

Hab ich in verschiedenen Foren gelesen.
Ich kenn mich da ja echt nicht so gut aus  ....ich dachte nämlich immer, dass ich in meinem Fall sowieso leugnen könnte, jemals auf der Seite gewesen zu sein, oder nicht?
Die Logfiles (einzige Beweise) werden nach 7 Tagen gelöscht, Strafanzeige liegt gegen mich nicht vor - wird also alles vernichtet.
Meinen Namen habe ich nirgends eingetippt....könnte sonst wer gewesen sein, oder???


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2012)

Mensch Mädel,
WIE deutlich sollen wirs denn noch schreiben?


----------



## Ulli78 (25 April 2012)

Ja, was jetzt?? Widerrufen bei Post (wie Teleton sagt) oder Tonne???
Eines von beiden muss ich ja wohl tun.

Das wäre jetzt auch erstmal meine letzte Frage. Viiiiiiielen Dank. Ihr seht vielleicht....hier ist ein Nädel ein bisschen durch den Wind . Deshalb danke für Nachsicht.

LG
Uli


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2012)

Ulli78 schrieb:


> Ja, was jetzt?? Widerrufen bei Post (wie Teleton sagt) oder Tonne???


Was denn widerrufen, wenn gar nichts abgeschlossen wurde?





Hippo schrieb:


> WIE deutlich sollen wirs denn noch schreiben?


Die Frage ist berechtigt, auch wenn Ulrike womöglich nicht blond ist. @ Hippo, hast du deinen Schlüssel bei der Hand?


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2012)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Die IP allein nutzt denen nichts.
> Selbst wenn man Euch ausfindig machen sollte könnte noch nach Fernabsatzregeln widerrufen werden.
> Also keine Sorge.


... und "könnte" ist auch wenn meine Schulzeit schon historisch lange her ist der Ausdruck für die Möglichkeit etwas tun zu können.
In diesem Fall wenn vorher was anderes eintritt ...
Teleton hat mitnichten geschrieben daß Du das tun sollst!



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hippo, hast du deinen Schlüssel bei der Hand?


Ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -  und hiermit benutzt!


----------

